# Officer Down: Detective Frank Fabiano - [Kenosha, Wisconsin]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/17/2007
*Wisc. deputy fatally shot during traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Detective Frank Fabiano* - [Kenosha, Wisconsin]

| 









ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 48
*Additional Info:* Detective Fabiano had served with the Kenosha County Sheriff's Department for 18 years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
*
Cause of Death: *Gunfire
*Incident Details:* Detective Fabiano was shot during a vehicle stop in the town of Somers.
Detective Fabiano had stopped a vehicle near the University of Wisconsin-Parkside campus in a subdivision just south of Highway E and east of Highway 31 at about 11:37 pm, when he was shot. A Parkside police officer who was serving as a backup officer reported the shooting and returned fire. The detective was transported to St. Catherine's Hospital by a medical helicopter where he died from his injuries

*Date of Incident:* May 16, 2007

<SKIIER Bode Miller??s cousin kills N.H. officer, then is killed by passer-by< H1>http://www.policeone.com/traffic-patrol/articles/1246302/
*Wisc. deputy fatally shot during traffic stop* 
The Associated Press
KENOSHA, Wis. - We now know more about the Kenosha County sheriff's deputy shot and killed during a traffic stop overnight.
Sheriff David Beth says Deputy Frank Fabiano, Junior was shot in the face by a man who was arrested after a three-hour manhunt.
Fabiano was an 18-year veteran of the sheriff's department, was married and had a seven-year-old daughter.
The 48-year-old deputy stopped a van shortly before midnight for a minor violation in the Town of Somers.
Beth says the deputy and suspect got out of their vehicles and Fabiano was shot.
A UW-Parkside officer arrived on the scene as a backup and fired shots at the suspect.
Two helicopters and police dogs helped search for the suspect.
Beth says citizen tips helped authorities pin down the man's location.
He was found hiding behind some parked cars in an apartment complex.


----------

